# Rockwood Box TRESPASSING protocol



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Why not pay the $100 for the season pass. That way you don't have to walk the tracks, trespass, dodge the trains or end up with a ticket. And your'e fresh at the top. If you paddle the Box 20 times that's $5 a pop. I think it's a nice offer from the train do something like this considering they didn't have to. I think they were trying to come up with a reasonable option for dealing with these conflicts. I think this is a better protocol than saying F---- the train, I'll take my chances.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

So does this mean it is generally okay to hike the tracks between 11:30 and 2:30, and after 6:30pm? Or just that your chances of getting caught are less because the trains won't be around at those times? What is the Sheriff's opinion on how to access Rockwood? Will they not charge you in those "safe" times? Please clarify, thanks.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see how the train pass will help you get out of rockwood. You still have to cross a small section of tracks. Maybe for the put-in, but that is a lot for a short run.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It doesn't cost much to put your boat on the train. They will drop it off at Cascade- you get to hike in and extend the run to include Lunch and Dinner box. Hang out at the takeout until after the last train.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Ryan,
It is never generally okay to trespass. That being said I can say the trians into and out of rockwood depot are "almost always" through at those times. Last train to Silverton Departs Rockwood before 11:30am and the last train back from Silverton departs rockwood before 6:30. This is summer schedule and the winter trains are much less frequent. The sherriff in the past has said such things as you suggested but after last nights conversation they are agreably sick of it and he was not nice at all. Two boaters hiked against the trains earlier and were called on, had we been in the tan truck I am pretty sure we'd have gotten a ticket. Since we were not the ones called on he did not have much choice but to scald us and let us go.

DE you bring up a good point. Perhaps that is why they did the $100 pass. However I am to understand that they sold out within a few hours and also someone mensioned they may not do it again. I can add that you would then have to be at rockwood before 11:30 to catch the last train up. What about after work box sessions?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

The season pass is useless for afterwork runs, which is whole point of doing Rockwood by itself.

Someone should at least let the train's customers know that those cute kayakers that they all waive to are being prosecuted by the Train.

The point is, don't hike until after 6:30, and no, its still not legal.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

The exposure being brought upon by folks hiking the train tracks in and out will ruin ALL runs accessed from this parking lot. There's a trail out of Rockwood that has two options: the first one is to stay in the draw which will lead you to the parking lot (original trail), the second one forks off to the right and takes you up a scree slope to the tracks where you end up hiking out several hundred yards of railroad property (newer version). Opt out for option one. Stay in the woods, use the older trail, be smart, stay in stealth mode, and please keep in mind how much the local paddling community hits these runs. If you're from out of town and don't have a clue, call someone for the beta. 
Cops at the parking lot...WTF!!!!!


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I was just wondering if you did hike after 6:30 if the Sheriff would be there waiting for people to bust, or if everyone has gone home by that time and everything is cool. I know Sheriffs who would enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Dwave said:


> There's a trail out of Rockwood that has two options: the first one is to stay in the draw which will lead you to the parking lot (original trail), the second one forks off to the right and takes you up a scree slope to the tracks where you end up hiking out several hundred yards of railroad property (newer version). Opt out for option one.


He is not talking about the hike out but the hike in. One legal hike in is from Haviland Lake on the worlds hardest trail to find - or one could hike in to Cascade. When running rockwood we usually load gear on the train to Cascade and then hike or train people to this point as well.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I've only been out at Rockwood once, but it seemed like you had to cross the tracks at an unmarked crossing somewhere which I believe would be trespassing.

The only options were about how long you were going to be walking beside the tracks. I can understand how less time along the tracks would be better.

Was there an access that didn't involve walking across the train tracks?



Dwave said:


> The exposure being brought upon by folks hiking the train tracks in and out will ruin ALL runs accessed from this parking lot. There's a trail out of Rockwood that has two options: the first one is to stay in the draw which will lead you to the parking lot (original trail), the second one forks off to the right and takes you up a scree slope to the tracks where you end up hiking out several hundred yards of railroad property (newer version). Opt out for option one. Stay in the woods, use the older trail, be smart, stay in stealth mode, and please keep in mind how much the local paddling community hits these runs. If you're from out of town and don't have a clue, call someone for the beta.
> Cops at the parking lot...WTF!!!!!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

People,
It is a necessary evil to hike in along the tracks to do Rockwood after work. The alternatives are either too long or too dangerous. What I want to make clear is there is a respectful way to trespass that limits exposure.

That is to follow the not before 11:30am and not between 2:30 to 6:30pm rule.

And yes, on the take out stay low in the valley (sort of staying left) and this limits the amount of time you spend on the tracks on the way out. Typically it is the way IN that is the issue, just respect the time slots and we can continue to boat rockwood after work.

-rg


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Maybe playing chicken with the train is a way some people get a thrill out of doing the run.


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*let me get this straight*



rg5hole said:


> "It is never generally okay to trespass." The sherriff in the past has said such things as you suggested but after last nights conversation they are agreably sick of it and he was not nice at all. Two boaters hiked against the trains earlier and were called on, had we been in the tan truck I am pretty sure we'd have gotten a ticket. Since we were not the ones called on he did not have much choice but to scald us and let us go."
> 
> 
> rghole said:
> ...


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

fischer, you are not getting it at all.

Stay the fuck off the tracks before 1130 am
stay the fuck off the tracks between 2:30 and 6:30

hope that helps


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*gee thanks, think i'm getting it now. . .*



rg5hole said:


> fischer, you are not getting it at all.
> 
> Stay the fuck off the tracks before 1130 am
> stay the fuck off the tracks between 2:30 and 6:30
> ...


ok chief, thats pretty clear huh? However, when your ready to jump off that high Rockwood horse your ridin you can answer a question asked by a Rockwood indian, Which you still did not- . IT IS STILL trespassing between "the ok times" so what makes it ok in your book there buddy? Obviously some words that passed between you and the old marshal????

p.s. no need for the harsh language, some of us have virgin reading eyes. k .


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

it is still trespassing dude, but during those times it pisses them off much less. not too complicated. simple actually.


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Rockwood*

Hey Fischer,

My virgin eyes caught the "H" word in your first post...Ha..just teasing..give me a call Fisch.

Oh rg5hole...Would you answer the ? please

MtnGuyXC/Steve H.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I guess I didn't get the question coach?
I am not very bright, so what I write must be pretty simple, and if you don't understand it, well?

The title of this thread is TRESPASSING PROTOCAL, figure it out.

On the other hand, if you want to get some dirt on the old 5hole and see how the echo of the boof I stomped off of Red Wall scared off the sherriff you will have to buy my book: The Chronicles of Boof subtitle; Get Your Camera and Watch This Shit!

"Rockwood indian" rolf!!! there is simply no better way to pass the time at work...thanks buzzards!

rg


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*yeah, I'm the slow one -*



rg5hole said:


> I guess I didn't get the question coach?
> I am not very bright, so what I write must be pretty simple, and if you don't understand it, well?
> 
> The title of this thread is TRESPASSING PROTOCAL, figure it out.
> ...


geee yeah huh guess i'm just still not getting it, .........doh. . . . 

Well first of all big guy we can all go back and read the questions. . .You know the ones phrased in an inquisitive fashion, oh and that end with the tell tale '?' symbol we all know and love. . . . yeah those ones, there were about four you could choose from. . . SO-

2nd off, Since you're so darn good with the Trespassing protocal why dont you be so kind as to also fill us all in on the FIRE protocal, I hear your well versed in that subject also.-


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Response in caps;
"so you got caught red handed by the 'sherriff' hiking out of the box?" NO WE DIDN'T THE SHERRIFF ARRIVED AS WE WERE DE-RIGGING

"But, how the hell would the train engineer know what color vehicle is matched to color of boat?" DONT KNOW, THE SHERRIFF SAID HE WAS THERE ON A CALL FOR A TAN/GOLD TOYOTA TRUCK, THIS TRUCK BY THE WAY WAS THERE WHEN WE ARRIVED. WE ALSO SPOTTED THE TWO PLAYBOATERS IN THE BOX ON THE WAY IN (AFTER 6:30 OF COURSE). I WAS ILLUDING BRINGING THESE GUYS/TRUCK UP BECAUSE WE ARE A COMMUNITY BUT SINCE YOU PRY I MUST APPOLOGIZE TO BRING THEM INTO THE SPOTLIGHT.

And, how the hell would the sherriff not presume that you were the two boaters called on? WELL BECAUSE WE WERE 3 BOATERS NOT 2, AND MY TRUCK IS GREEN NOT TAN.

Are there some survailence cameras I'm unaware of? YES, CCTV FROM 1984 (THAT IS A SOLID REFRENCE TO GEORGE ORWELL, 2 POINTS) SERIOUSLY I DOUBT THERE ARE CAMERAS BUT YOU NEVER KNOW. THIS ALSO BRINGS TO LIGHT A GOOD RULE TO LIVE BY...TRY TO DO THE RIGHT THING EVEN WHEN NOONE IS LOOKING! (3 POINTS, AT THE BUZZER, FOR THE WIN!)

Plus, the sherriff 'scalding' you, instead of just writing a ticket for trespassing does'nt match up well with "they are agreably sick of it and he was not nice at all." SHERRIFF DID NOT ACTUALLY SEE US WALK THE TRACKS AND WE WERE NOT THE SUSPECTS THEREFORE HE HAD NO LEGAL GROUND THAT WOULD STAND IN COURT. I AM ALSO SURE HE KNOWS IT IS A MANDATORY COURT APPEARANCE AND THAT EVIDENCE OR A WITNESS WOULD HAVE TO BE DISCLOSED.

So did he 'say' that he could not or would not write a ticket if the engineer did not call - be clear please this time with the answer. EVEN THOUGH THERE IS NO QUESTION MARK HERE I CAN SAY THAT I DO BELIEVE THIS IS DEFINETLY A QUESTION, THEREFORE I CAN ANSWER IT WITH COMPLETE SENTANCE. HE DID NOT SAY ANYTHING OF THE SORT! ALSO KEEP IN MIND HAD HE SAW US WALKING ON THE TRACKS GIVEN HIS ATTITUDE HE WOULD HAVE DEFINETLY WROTE US A TICKET.

ok chief, thats pretty clear huh? YES ACTUALLY IT IS VERY CLEAR, AND PRETTY SIMPLE REALLY!

IT IS STILL trespassing between "the ok times" so what makes it ok in your book there buddy? YES IT IS STILL TRESPASSING THOUGH I THINK YOU KNOW THIS AND IT IS NOT OKAY. IN FACT I THINK YOU SHOULD NEVER EVER RUN ROCKWOOD VIA THE TRACKS AND THAT IS MY OFFICIAL RECOMENDATION. "buddy?" GIVEN YOUR TONE I REALLY DO NOT THINK WE ARE BUDDIES, I WOULD PROBABLY ATTEMPT TO SAVE YOU IF YOU WERE IN NEED THOUGH.

Obviously some words that passed between you and the old marshal???? YES AND THEY WERE VERY CORDIAL, UPBEAT, AND POLITE. I MIGHT ADD THE SHERIFF WAS VERY PROFESSIONAL, THOUGH UNDERSTANDABLE ANGRY IN TONE.

2nd off, Since you're so darn good with the Trespassing protocal why dont you be so kind as to also fill us all in on the FIRE protocal, I hear your well versed in that subject also.- NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE IMPLYING HERE BUT I THINK THIS IS A REFRENCE TO HOW HOT MY BOOF STROKES ARE! I AM ON FIRE AND I DO DROP IT LIKE ITS HOT! OHH, AND EVERY DAY I'M HUSTLIN!

I do hope I have satisfied all your queries mate though it seems that your focus is swayed from the point of if you must walk the tracks to Rockwood, be so kind as to stay the fuck off of them before 1130am and continue staying the fuck off them from 230pm to 630pm. And judging by your tone of late perhaps in a selfish way you may think it cool to walk against trains to have the cops called then leave and have someone else such as myself get a ticket. I can say that scenario would be kinda funny for spectators but the rest of the boating community may frown upon loosing their "don't ask don't tell" modus operandi of trespassing protocol and hence our beloved after work rockwood box sessions. Bitch. (2 MORE POINTS FOR USING THE WORD BITCH IN CASE A TIE BREAKER OR OVERTIME VICTORY IS NEEDED, BITCH)


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*i'm starting to get it*

Wow, you are smooth there are'nt you with your three point shots at the buzzer..?

You sure cleared things right up for dumb ol me. However your complete sentances could use some work 'hustler.'

No need to put anybody in the spotlight in "our beloved paddling community", just unnessessary and uncool. . Just post the information you you wanted to get accross:
(It will make the powers to be much happier if we boaters stay off the tracks at the times specified) done, nobody is acting any better that anyone else that way.

-sometimes shit happens with the train schedual, train maintenance, one came out @ 7:00pm (to Rockwood ) on Monday the 20th. . . Hiking in at 6:30 would have put you right in the trains way, right in the worst spot on the tracks. . .

I'll always do my best to follow the schedual, and get in there without pissing to many people off. Calling someone you dont know very well a bitch, twice, well that just puts you in a position of having the train or the sheriff be the least of your worries as to what you may run into back there on the tracks..-

thanks for being such a smooth talker with ol johnny law. . . oh and having such a 'hot' boof - sure that one wont turn to bite you on the ass. . .


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

1) The train pass is worthless. Yes, $100 is a great price but they will charge you the cargo fee ($50) everytime you put your boat on. I know some have been quoted a different price (6er, $25) but this is not the norm.

2) They do not have to see you on the tracks. I have been pulled over at the highway with kayaks on the roof and issued a warning. I was upset as I had already thrown the cap away to my 40oz and the swisher was already lit.

3) Do to the increasing dry conditions around here, I would ask that you limit your smoking in the gorge and stick with the vaporizers. The Rockwood Indian believes that only cavemen play with fire and I alway try to show respect to the locals.

4) No front rangers in the gorge. This is one rule that the Rockwood Indian and the Sheriff both agree on.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I have a video of you fischer...it big though 44 meg and it has to do with your battle in the Eye. pm me your address

and I wasn't calling you a bitch, I was using it as an exclamation.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2007)

Front Rangers, pfft...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Localism in kayaking...pfft. 

When I lived in Durango in the 90's it didn't seem like there was an issue with trying to keep out-of-towners coming to run creeks. We (including a number of my boater friends that were born in Durango) showed lots of people down Rockwood & other runs, so they'd know the deal. It ain't 'your' run.

Can't tell if you guys are joking, of course, but how about offering to guide visiting boaters to make sure they follow the Rockwood protocol? This "Locals Only" business is a special form of douch-baggery.....even as a joke. I'll never understand how dudes move to a Colorado mountain town from East Bumfuck, Florida; and think they're O.G. Locals after 6 months.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Apologies to the Durangotans- sounds like I overreacted to some joking around about "no front rangers". My bad. Durango is friendly to all boaters....except Texans.


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Rockwood*

El Flaco thanxs for your comment ...Right On!....I appreciate your way of thinking....

It seems to be an issue in Durango these days. I realize some of the advanced runs in the area really require folks to be honest with themselves in there ability to tackle some of the tougher runs.....and I undertand the locals certainly don't want to be babysitting folks lacking the abilty & putting the whole crew into a potential dangerous situation for all.

But if they are up to snuff... then I can guarantee I personally would never stiff anyone from showing them a run in my area if I felt they were being straight with me...I would be glad to...we are all out here hopefully to improve our boating strengths & to enjoy the full value of each areas gems. 

MtnGuyXC


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

let me get this straight, walk the tracks before 1130 and between 230 and 630


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

caspermike said:


> let me get this straight, walk the tracks before 1130 and between 230 and 630


Nope, ride your enduro down the tracks towing your jetski behind at that time and then jetski the run!

What sort of run is the Rockwood Box? Not that I am looking to come down to Durango to run it. The closest I get to Durango is my twice yearly trips to Silverton to ice climb. No creeks are run during that time of year!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Snowhere,
Rockwood is our year round gem. As long as town is over 350 it goes, year round.

350cfs at animas in durango is a great level for aspiring class 4 boaters with a guide, advanced kayakers jonesing will be in a playboat. It is very beautiful and you are fully committed while in it. @ 350 there are only a few intimidating rapids appraching class IV in difficulty but the intermediate will roll several times within the inescapable canyon so you simply must have a solid combat roll. Without a guide there are 2 potentially 3 rapids that you could flow into trouble had you not been shown the proper line and because it is very difficult to scout you may not be able to see the line either.

after about 800 cfs @ durango most people put up the playboats and start in with the creekers. The intermediates who have not tested the 800 mark should probably stay out after that. It becomes quite a bit more pushy and the rapids start to run into each other. All this coupled with the fact that if you do swim your gear is GONE as the river sieves out a ways downstream from the mandatory takeout.

again, if you do choose to fire it up please respect the timetable and feel free to ask a durangotang for a probe. Just don't expect us to follow your shit downstream if you swim because we are too busy boofing the daylights out of that canyon and looking too pretty to be trifled with janitorial bullshit. :-]

and el Flaco, it is a good rule of thumb that if you see the old 5hole posting you can be sure to laugh! This thread did get quite agro for some reason I guess I should appologize for that.

I need to go poop now, ohhh too late!


----------



## AQ (Nov 30, 2004)

*paddle anyone?*

So, I get the beta on the tracks and all that jazz... anyone in for paddling the rockwood box??? I'm ready anytime, anyday! call me 970-729-0292....annie


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

rg5hole said:


> Just don't expect us to follow your shit downstream if you swim because we are too busy boofing the daylights out of that canyon and looking too pretty to be trifled with janitorial bullshit. :-]


 ActionJackson likes this


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*nice Annie*



AQ said:


> So, I get the beta on the tracks and all that jazz... anyone in for paddling the rockwood box??? I'm ready anytime, anyday! call me 970-729-0292....annie


Yo girl, so you want to fire it up eh??? Well I know a Rockwood indian or two that would be willing to get in there with you soon. Will give a call, b ready-

rg5hole - clean up your britches brody. . .nice description of our run, and I aplologize for the agro-ness as well, that's what happens when you run out of water and have to fight for your resevation rights as a Rock box *****.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

lookin at Thursday...pm meet at N city market at 5:30

bring your hatchets


----------

